# Best Ammunition Brand?



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

*Best Ammunition?*​
Winchester422.22%Remington15.56%PMC00.00%Federal633.33%Other738.89%


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

What do you think is the best?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Best? 
Reload your own. You can tailor it to yor rifle, and almost each and every one will shoot a little different. Reloading is what is the best.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Black Hills Ammo wasn't on the list.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I vote for reloads.....


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

depends on the rifle, and I don't reload as of yet, so I have to shoot a variety of brands (and weights/lengths whatever) to find what shoots best in my rifles. I've found that Hornady and Black hills are the two most consistant performers, though I've never tried any of the super-high-end-over-the-counter ammo like lapua or norma so I can't speak for those.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Mine. Reload your own. The only factory ammo that I buy is rimfire.
Pete


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Roll your own, you'll not only have a more accurate rifle, you'll shoot more.


----------



## kdmcustom (Dec 16, 2007)

I reload but also have hunted with Buffalo Bore and Grizzly Cartidge Co. This ammo is top quality and very accurate. Randy Garrett's ammo is very good also.


----------

